# Water wisteria leaves changed shape



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

The leaves aren't pinnate anymore ! Recent changes: lowered the temp from 86 degrees to 78 degrees (gradually) and CO2 addition.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

It seems that sometimes Wisteria just does that, possibly due to the condition change, or something else. I keep my wisteria at 75 degrees with 30ppm CO2 and have pinnate leaves, but when I initially planted it, I had some wierd growth. I expect if you give it some time, it will grow back into it's usual form.


----------



## 24fps (Oct 12, 2007)

My Wisteria all came without the pinnate leaves. It had the broad shaped ones.
I just trimmed it back, and pruned two or three times over a month, and now all the new growth tops are pinnate.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. The thing that seems odd is that they've grown for a long time before the CO2 and temp change and were pinnate the whole time. Only now are they more lobe shaped. I'll just wait and see!


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I had a plant "show up" in the middle of my glosso lawn and I didn't know what the hell it was or where it had come from. I didn't recognize it as a plant that could be in my tank. It turns out that it was a little piece of wisteria that must have broken off from my main plant and transplanted itself in the middle of the tank. It too has the broad leafs and that is why I didn't recognize it.


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

The broad shaped leaves are new growth leaves. When they grow out, they form the pinnate leaves. Usually, if you get Wisteria shipped from an online shop, they will come in the broad leaf form. Eventually, the pinnate leaves will form.

Smalltank


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I effing hate this plant. I can not grow this thing worth my life. I can grow pretty much anything and everything. Put this in my tank and it'll melt away to nothing in no time. I really wish I could keep it.


----------



## JennysPlanties (Sep 30, 2007)

SearunSimpson said:


> I effing hate this plant. I can not grow this thing worth my life. I can grow pretty much anything and everything. Put this in my tank and it'll melt away to nothing in no time. I really wish I could keep it.


That's odd... I've never heard someone say they had problems growing this stuff before.

In my tanks it grows like a weed; I used to keep it in my 10 gal that only has a 15 watt WalMart bulb in it. If even one little leaf breaks off and I don't fish it out, it will grow roots and then set up shop somewhere else in the tank.

Mine also grows "funny" looking leaves sometimes, but I have yet to be able to link it to any cause.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Smalltank3 said:


> The broad shaped leaves are new growth leaves. When they grow out, they form the pinnate leaves. Usually, if you get Wisteria shipped from an online shop, they will come in the broad leaf form. Eventually, the pinnate leaves will form.
> 
> Smalltank


Yes, I've noticed this. I think what was happening is that with the new CO2, more growth was occurring = more broad leaves. You are right. Now that I just waited, they are changing to the pinnate form.


----------



## Camalita (Nov 23, 2009)

*Why Water Wisteria Changes*

The leaves on the Water Wisteria change based on the amount of light they get as well as if they are In or Out of the Water. 

The two types of leaves you are describing are dependant on the quality of light, both the tank lights and the amount of sunlight it may get. I have read that both types can grow on the same plant since the top may be getting more light.

I have also read that it can be used as a carpet laying the plant down in the substrate and weighting each end with rocks will allow each internode to root and establish itself on the ground.

If the leaves grow up and out of the water they are yet a completely different shape then the other styles they have in the water. You are supposed to be able to take a dry cutting of this and root it in soil and grow it out in the garden. I have heard that it will bloom blue flowers in the summer. I'll be trying this come spring once mine has gotten more established.


----------



## Alpinist (Oct 7, 2009)

Isn't this why it's called _Hygrophila *difformis*_. ie: "two forms"?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Alpinist said:


> Isn't this why it's called _Hygrophila *difformis*_. ie: "two forms"?


 Yes


----------

